# Pompano.......fillet or whole or what?



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

I have a hankering to try Pompano. Since I am stuck up here in the wastelands of Ohio; I thought about ordering some from Joe Patti's.
First, can I assume that they are locally caught? Since Patti's only ships the whole fish; what is the best way to clean these delicacies? And lastly, the best way to cook them?
Any and all inputs are greatly appreciated!



*"Never ask LeBron James for change for $1.00. You only get 75 cents back because he won't give you the fourth quarter."*


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Don't have a good answer for you on the pompano Rick as that was one of the few fish I never went after. 

However, I see you are a fan of LeBron James (sarcasm). Did you know today is LeBron James Day in Dallas? All workers get off 12 minutes early!


----------



## KDub25 (Jun 14, 2011)

Deff Fillett! I like them fryed with some Tony cachere (sp?..lol) salt pepper. But if u like baked fish u can leave them whole, put some pepper and salt with some limon juice & Tony cachere (sp?..lol) on them and they are good. Oh n wrap them in foil and bake


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

KDub25 said:


> Deff Fillett! I like them fryed with some Tony cachere (sp?..lol) salt pepper. But if u like baked fish u can leave them whole, put some pepper and salt with some limon juice & Tony cachere (sp?..lol) on them and they are good. Oh n wrap them in foil and bake


I would never put Tony Chacheres' on a Pompano the meat is much too sweet and delicate for garlic or red pepper IMO. Stick to stuff like sauteed in butter with white wine or broiled/grilled with olive oil, salt, very light or no pepper(preferably white or green) and some lime juice.

You can filet if you want or leave whole doesn't matter much because tha bones are not really a problem. Some people like to cut the skin when left whole to let any seasoning in. Most leave the skin on as it will just peel of when they are cooked (easier than a trout). Also if they are sent "head on" make sure to cut them as close above/behind the eyes on an angle down the gill plate because the big hunk of meat just behind the skull is maybe the best part.


----------



## KDub25 (Jun 14, 2011)

xl883lo said:


> I would never put Tony Chacheres' on a Pompano the meat is much too sweet and delicate for garlic or red pepper IMO. Stick to stuff like sauteed in butter with white wine or broiled/grilled with olive oil, salt, very light or no pepper(preferably white or green) and some lime juice.
> 
> You can filet if you want or leave whole doesn't matter much because tha bones are not really a problem. Some people like to cut the skin when left whole to let any seasoning in. Most leave the skin on as it will just peel of when they are cooked (easier than a trout). Also if they are sent "head on" make sure to cut them as close above/behind the eyes on an angle down the gill plate because the big hunk of meat just behind the skull is maybe the best part.


Thats how Iv always cooked them but ur way sounds good with some butter and white wine, Ill have to try that!!


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

KDub25 said:


> Thats how Iv always cooked them but ur way sounds good with some butter and white wine, Ill have to try that!!


Next time you cook a few keep the seasoning real light.....you'll never go back.:thumbsup:


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

def whole


----------



## philthefish (Aug 10, 2009)

Whole! Wet them and dust them in any sort of flour with a bit of salt. Then fry them in a bit of oil on each side. Score the meat a bit if it's a thick one. Make your favorite sauce and top when it comes out after flipping...

The absolute best pompano ever is Thai style (pomfret in the local lingo). Which is fried like the above and then topped with a light sauce made of thai basil, garlic, chili, fish sauce, sugar, rice vinegar and sesame oil... Yum!


----------

